# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > الحلويات >  تقرير مصور عن أفضل كريمة خفق للتزين (مميز جداً)

## شكولاتةuae

*عزيزاتي كثرت الأسئلة عن أفضل نوع كريمة لتزين الحلوياتب الذات الكب كيك والكيك ودائماً أنصح بكريمة خفق مكتوب واليوم سأشرح عن هذه الكريمة شرحاً مستفيضاً حتى لا تترد أي عضوة أو زائرة في تجربتها كما أنني سأستخدمها في تزين نوعين من الحلويات وهما الكيك والكب كيك بإسم الله نبدأ.


كريمة خفق مكتوب 



كريمة نباتية تأتي في علبة سعة 1 لتر وهي مخصصة لتزين الحلويات بالإضافة إلى أنها تمثل عنصر مهم في عمل أنواع القهوة كالكاتبشينو أو القهوة المثلجة . وهذه هي صور لشكل علبة كريمة خفق (مكتوب) 












وهنا أحبتي نلاحظ أنها كريمة نباتية 100% ولا تحتوي على أي مكون حيواني وهذا ما يجعلها خفيفة القوام وهشة بعد خفقها كما أنها ناعمة ونشعر بذالك عند تناولها .





نحرص على أن نحفضها باردة جدا جدا ولكن ليست مجمدة في الفريزر قبل استعمالها . في وعاء الخفق نسكب مقدار من كريمة خفق مكتوب حسب الرغبة 




علماً بأنني سنحتاج إلى:
½ لتر من الكريمة المخفوقة لحشو وتزين قالب كيك بقياس 9" . 
وسنحتاج إلى 1 لتر كامل لحشو وتزين قالب كيك بقياس 11" .
وسنحتاج إلى ½ لتر لتزين حوالي 24 حبة كب كيك . 
¾ كوب كريمة مكتوب ستصبح 1 كوب بعد الخفق .
(هذه معلومات من واقع تجربتي الشخصية واستخدام هذه الكريمة حتى يسهل عليكن أحبتي قياس الكمية المناسبة )




مرحلة الخفق .


الرائع في كريمة مكتوب هو أنها تستغرق أقل من 9 دقائق وتكون جاهزة للإستخدام. عندي خفق كريمة مكتوب نبدأ بسرعة بطيئة لحوالي 3 دقائق لإدخال كمية كبيرة من الهواء وحتى نحصل في النهاية على كريمة منتفخة (مهم). 





وهنا شكل الكريمة بعد مرور ال3 دقائق نلاحظ أحبتي في الصوره أدناه أن الكريمة قد بدأت تشتد ونلاحظ أن حجمها زاد بنسبة قليلة والسبب كمية الهواء التي دخلت بفعل الخفق.




نستمر في الخف لحوالي 3 دقائق أخرى ونحصل على كريمة رخوة ولنية ولكنها متماسكة كما هو موضوح في الصور أدناه . احبتي في هذه المرحلة نستطيع استخدام هذه الكريمة لتزين وجهة الكابتشينو أو إذا أردنا إعداد موكا مثلجة أو الإسبرسو البارد . 






وهنا أحبتي بعد مرور 3 دقائق أخرى نلاحظ اشتداد الكريمة بشكل أكبر . كما أن خطوط الخفق واضح جدا جدا وهذه هي المرحلة المناسبة لإستخدام الكريمة لتزين الحلويات والكيكات . 




صورة أقرب لتوضيح شكل الكريمة 




نصيحة أحبتي لو حبيتو تكون الكريمة بنكهة الشوكلاتة ضيفي بودرة الشوكلاتة قبل خفق الكريمة 
إذا خفقتي كريمة مكتوب لأكثر من 9 دقائق راح تحصلين على كريمة كثيفة صعبة التشكيل 




وبعدين راح تحصلون على كريمة ممكن تستخدمينها في حشو الكيك أو تعبينها في أكياس التزين كما هو موضح في الصوره أدناه




استخدام كريمة مكتوب في تزين الكيك 




يتبع أحبتي 
 *

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل كوكيز الشوفان والزبيب حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك التمر من الذ الحلويات 
طريقة عمل كيكة الشوكولاتة اللذيذه حصري 
طريقة عمل كب كيك التفاح حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل تيراميسو الليمون حلى سهل ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفراولة سهل وسريع حصري 
طريقة عمل وافل الشوكولاتة سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل كيكة القرفة والتوت بالصور حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك الباوند بالفانيليا حلى سهل... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفستق حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*راح نحتاج إلى عدد 2 قالب كيك اسفنجي معد مسبقاً (يفضل قبل بيوم)




لوز بالكراميل مجروش 




شوكولاتة فارمسيل 




وللتزين كرز معلب 




نبدأ بقص كل قالب كيك اسفنجي إلى عدد 3 شرائح بإستخدام سكين منشار أو خيط .




نبدأ بحشو الكيك بكريمة خفق مكتوب كما هو موضح في الصور أدناه وكمية الكريمة ترجع إلى أذواقكم الشخصية أحبتي.






ونقوم بتغطية قالب الكيك بعد الانتهاء من حشو الطبقات كما هو موضح في الصور أدناه 






ونقوم بتغطية جوانب الكيك بلوز الكراميل المجروش كما هو موضح في الصور أدناه.






ونقوم بعمل نفس الخطوات بقالب الكيك الاسفنجي الأخر ولكن نستخدم في تغطية الجوانب بشوكلاتة الفارمسيل كما هو موضح أدناه أحبتي.






تطبيق رقم 2 
استخدام كريمة مكتوب في تزين الكب كيك 

سنحتاج إلى حبات من الكب كيك المعد مسبقاً بأي نكهة وانا اخترت هني كب كيك الشوكلاتة . بوصفة (الكيكة المعتمدة) وستجدونها على الرابط أدناه 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=480399.



 


يتبع احبتي*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*وللتزين إستخدمت (ملاعق البسكويت بالشوكلاتة) وطريقة إعداده هي باستخدام عجينة البسكويت المعتمد وممكن تلاقين الطريقة المصورة في ملف حلويات عيد الفطر2010 على الرابط الي في توقيعي. وشكلته على شكل ملاعق بإستخدام قطاعة بنفس الشكل




وشوكلاتة طبخ مذابة على حمام مائي 




نغطس جزء من ملاعق البسكويت في الشوكلاتة المذابة . ونرصهم على صينية مبطنة بورق الزبدة 




وممكن نستخدم لتزين الكب كيك دوائر البسكويت المغطسة بالشوكلاتة بنفس فكرة ملاعق الشوكلاتة وراح يعطي جمالية حلوة للكب كيك 




وهني شكل ملاعق البسكويت بالشوكلاتة بعد ما جمدة الشوكلاتة 




نبدأ بوضع كريمة خفق مكتوب على سطح حبات الكب كيك بإستخدام القمع بالدزاين الي نختارة كما هو موضح في الصوره أدناه .




وبكل بساطة نقوم بغرز ملعقة البسكويت بالشكولاتة في وسط وردة الكريمة لتثبيتها وممكن كنوع من جمالية التقديم نضع ملاعق التزين بزواية مختلفة على سطح الكب كيك على سبيل المثال ملعقة بشكل عمودي وملعقة بشكل مائل وهكذا كما هو موضح أدناه أحبتي 




وهذا هو شكل الكب كيك المزين بملاعق البسكويت بعد الانتهاء .






وهني أحبتي صورة جماعية للحلويات الي سويتها بإستخدام كريمة خفق مكتوب وهي (كيكة اللوز بالكراميل)و(كيكة الغابة السوداء)و(كب كيك ملاعق البسكويت). أتمنى تحوز على إعجابكم وأنصحكم بإستخدام هذا النوع من الكريمة لإنه في منتهى السهولة من حيث الإعداد وأترك لكم مساحة للإبتكار والإبداع في عالم الحلويات الممتع والأنيق .


*

*أتمنى يكون تقريري عن كريمة مكتوب قد حاز على إعجابكم .أحبتي أرجو من كل عضوة أو زائرة عند الإطلاع على هذا التقرير أن تدعي لي دعاء بظهر الغيب أن يحقق لي الله أمنيتي عاجل غير آجل.


مع محبتي 
شيف / لطيفة* 




*

----------


## النرجس

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مبدعة 

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## سوارة

ماشاءالله متميزه كالعاده

سؤالي هل الكريمه تتم ثابته لمده مثلا ساعتين 3 خارج الثلاجهّّ!!

وممكن رابط طريقة الكيكه المعتمده

----------


## الدانة

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر

الله يجزيج الف خير يارب وتسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> ماشاءالله متميزه كالعاده
> 
> سؤالي هل الكريمه تتم ثابته لمده مثلا ساعتين 3 خارج الثلاجهّّ!!
> 
> وممكن رابط طريقة الكيكه المعتمده



صباح الخير سوارة 

تسلمين الغلا على مرورج المميز وهذا هو رابط الكيكة المعتمدة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=480399

وهذي الكريمة ممكن تتم فترة طويلة خارج الثلاجة بدون ما تسيح انا جرتها وخليتها برع حوالي الخمس ساعات ما صار لها شي ولا ساحت .

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ماشاء الله عليج دومج مبدعه يالغاليه

----------


## نصابو

صبــــــــــــاحج ورد ياربيه .ز
ماشاءالله عليييييييج دووووووومج مبدعه بـ موااضيعج .. عيني عليييج بااااااااااارده يا شيف لطيفه  :Big Grin: 
الله يووووووووووووفقج وايسررر امورر يارب
وينوووووووووولج مرادج ياربيه .. اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> صبــــــــــــاحج ورد ياربيه .ز
> ماشاءالله عليييييييج دووووووومج مبدعه بـ موااضيعج .. عيني عليييج بااااااااااارده يا شيف لطيفه 
> الله يووووووووووووفقج وايسررر امورر يارب
> وينوووووووووولج مرادج ياربيه .. اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب


هلا هلا صبحج الله بالخير نصابو
وينج ماشفناج من زمان تولهنا عليج وعلى سوالفج ربي لا يحرمنا من مرورج المميز على مواضيعي 
والله يحفظج وينولج الي في بالج وييسر امورج اللهم امين.

----------


## فط فط 83

يسلموووووووووو ^^

----------


## لمياء دبي

أتمنى يكون تقريري عن كريمة مكتوب قد حاز على إعجابكم .أحبتي أرجو من كل عضوة أو زائرة عند الإطلاع على هذا التقرير أن تدعي لي دعاء بظهر الغيب أن يحقق لي الله أمنيتي عاجل غير آجل.


مع محبتي 
شيف / لطيفة 

الله يوفقج ويحقق لج اللي في بالج عاجلا غير اجل ان شاءالله

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

مآشآء الله هلآ والله بشيف سيدآت الإمآرآت . .
بصرآحه ابدآع × ابدآع 
عيني عليج بآرده اختيه لطيفه . .
تتحفينآ دآيماً بيديدد وانآ من متآبعينج دايماً . .
وكل وصفآتج مجربتنهآ  :Big Grin: 
يمي يمي اشتهييت الكيكه الي بـ فآرمسيل الشوكولآ وانآ صآيمه  :Frown: 
تسلم يمنآج غنآآآتي . .
والله يحظفج وينولج مرآدج يآرب . .

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مبدعة 

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## فراولة_

ماشاء الله

بدور ع الكريمه فالسوق وبجربها باذن الله

----------


## شوق الدار

ماشااااءالله روعه وسهل يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم توتة

ماشاء الله عليج يا شيف لطييفة 

انتي مبدعة ..

----------


## نانوس الورديه

ما شاء الله روووعه

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

روعه هالكريمه من استخدمتها ودرت الباقي

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## (نجمة سهيل)

مشكووووووورة

----------


## عذروبة

يا سلام عليج في قمه الابداع و الله يحفظج ان شاء الله

----------


## maroco

يسلمووو غلاي ع المعلومات المفيده

----------


## دبي

الله يحقق أمانيج عاجلا غير آجل ان شاءالله

----------


## ام الغالي2005

مبدعة يا لطيفة ما شا الله عليج 

ياربي يحققلج كل امانيج عاجل غير آجل

----------


## دكريات ام

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر

الله يجزيج الف خير يارب وتسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## حياتي غيــر

ماشاءالله روعه بس ابغى اسالك اختي شكولاته
نقدر نستخدم هذي الكريمه بالبشاميل ولا لازم نوع ثاني

----------


## تقوى الله

الله يوفقج و يحقق امنيتج الغالية

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مااااا شااااااء الله 
دووووم مبدددددددددعه

----------


## malak13

روعة كالعادة 
ماشاء الله عليكى مبدعة وفنانة
بس ليا سؤال مش بنضيف سكر للكريمة مع الخفق زى باقى انواع الكريمة؟

----------


## حرمه يديده

> مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر
> 
> الله يجزيج الف خير يارب وتسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## dream girl

*اللللللللللله شهيتيني

رووووعه ماشالله عليج ابدااع 

يزاج الله خير على هالتقرير استفدت وااايد
ومن باجر انا في الجمعيه لازم اطبق هالكريمه شكلها لذيذ
تسلم هالايادي الحلوه وعسانا ماننحرم من طلتج ومواضيعج المميزة
والله يحقق لج الي تتمنينه ويوفقج يارب العالمين*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> روعة كالعادة 
> ماشاء الله عليكى مبدعة وفنانة
> بس ليا سؤال مش بنضيف سكر للكريمة مع الخفق زى باقى انواع الكريمة؟



صباح الخير اختي ملك 

مرسي على مرورك الحلو وردك . عزيزتي ما نضيف سكر لهذي الكريمة لانها تحتوي على سكر في الاساس.

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> ماشاءالله روعه بس ابغى اسالك اختي شكولاته
> نقدر نستخدم هذي الكريمه بالبشاميل ولا لازم نوع ثاني



عزيزتي حياتي غير 

تسلمين على مرورج المميز . لا يصير نستخدم هذي الكريمة في الباشميل لانها تحتوي على السكر فإستخدامها مقتصر بس على الحلويات .

----------


## مرحباني

ماشااء الله عليييييييييج اختي شكولاته ( لطيفه )


تسلم ايدج مبدعه وربي لاخلييييت منج يالغاليه 


ربي يوفقج ويسعدج دنياا واخره 



تقبلي اعجاااااااابي بكل اطبااقج المميزه 


دمتي بووود 


اختج



مرحباااااني 



 :Smile:

----------


## نيلا

ماشاااااااء الله عليج

دائما مببدعة

والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## امبراطويه ميم

يعطييج العافييه انشاءالله ويجعله بميزان حسناتج انشالله

ويارب يحقق لج امنيتج افدييينا واايد

----------


## saasmo

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله ينولج الي في بالج يا رب

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

تسلمين أختي عالوصفة

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون أحبتي على ردودكم الرائعة وممروركم المميز ما قصرتو والله . ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق والنجاح . وانتظرو جديد القادم

----------


## أم أيامـ،ـي

أبدعتي
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

يعطيج العافية غناتي

----------


## وهج الذكرى

_روعة كالعادة 
ماشاء الله عليكى مبدعة وفنانة_

----------


## قايدات الريم

مشاااااااااااااااااااااء الله عليج..

ربي يوفقج فـ كل اعمالج...

----------


## mmaryammm

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مبدعة 

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي .

----------


## شوقي لهم

ماشاء الله عليج 




تسلم ايدينج حبووووووووبه

----------


## أجمل طموحاتي

يميييييييييي الكيك عذاااااااااااااب والكرييييييييمه تجنن 
الله يعطيييج العااافيه شيف لطيفه ما شاااااء الله عليييج 
دااااايماً مبدعه والله يوفقج ويحقق لج اللي تتمنينه ^^

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

يعطيج العافيه يأقلبي
و فعلا كريمه مكتوب لذيذه جدأ


بس احس فيها عيب واحد ما يعجبني ،
دوم يوم اسوي الكيكه، و طبعا ُ اخليها فالثلاجه مده يومين <---- احس الكريمه تصير يابسه و هب حلوه !!!
هل عندج طريقه مناسبه اقدر اسويها عشان اخلي الكريمه ناعمه و سوفت حتى و اهي بالثلاجه !!!!

----------


## x_sweetya_X

مبدعه دوووومج يا شوكولاته  :Smile: 

بجربها إن شاء الله

----------


## أم ســـارة

مـــآشـآءالله تبــآرك الله 
روعـــة ودومـج مبدعــة يآ أحلى شوكلاتـه ^__^
تسلميـــن ربــي يحفظـج ويوفقـج لكل خيــر يالغاليـة ...
نســأل الرحمــن إن كل عمــل تسوينـه يكــون في ميــزآن حسنــآنج يآآآآرب ... ^_^

----------


## أم سلطان 345

ماشاءالله عليج وتسلم ايدج حبيبتي بس ممكن تخبريني في اي مكان بالضبط يبيعونه يعني اي جمعيه وهل هو موجود في كارفور ؟

----------


## الجناحيه

ما شاالله عليج الله يعطيج اللي ف خاطرج

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> ماشاءالله عليج وتسلم ايدج حبيبتي بس ممكن تخبريني في اي مكان بالضبط يبيعونه يعني اي جمعيه وهل هو موجود في كارفور ؟


تسلمين الغلا على مرورج المميز. وتلاقي كريمة مكتوب في كل الجمعيات وفي كارفور

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> يعطيج العافيه يأقلبي
> و فعلا كريمه مكتوب لذيذه جدأ
> 
> 
> بس احس فيها عيب واحد ما يعجبني ،
> دوم يوم اسوي الكيكه، و طبعا ُ اخليها فالثلاجه مده يومين <---- احس الكريمه تصير يابسه و هب حلوه !!!
> هل عندج طريقه مناسبه اقدر اسويها عشان اخلي الكريمه ناعمه و سوفت حتى و اهي بالثلاجه !!!!



هلا والله بحبيبة قلبي غالية 
إلج وحشة كبيرة أتمنى تكونين بخير وسهالة .

الغلا عسب نتفادى نشفانها السريع نكتف بخفقها واول ما تبدا تشد نتوقف عن الخفق. ونغطي الكيك او الكب كيك بشكل محكم عسب برودة هواء الثلاجة ما ينشفها بسرعة.

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

ما شاء الله ابداع × ابداع 
باذن الله الواحد الاحد يحقق لج كل الي بالج 
ياريت كنت حذال بيتكم كان شفتيني كل يوم ناطه عندكم ^ ___ ^

----------


## لطوفة

الله يوفقج في حياتج فديتج

----------


## الموج الصامت

ما شاااء الله عليج 
تسلم هالايادي 
دومج مبدعة ...

متابعة لج ..

----------


## aloshe

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليكي
يعطيكي العافية

----------


## راعية مواجيب

ما شاء الله عليج يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## مريم السويدي8

مبدعة دومج يا الغالية

----------


## صعب توصلني

الله يحققلج امنيتج يارب العالمين ... ويعطيج الف عافية

----------


## asma07

موضوع مميز كثير
بارك الله فيك

----------


## تسونامي

مشكوره ع الموضوع 

والوصفات الدقيه والجديده ............يعطيج العافيه

تسلم ايدج ويحقق امنياتج

----------


## Σiśś..Šтчlέ

روووووووووعه
والله مبدعه ان شاء الله بحاول أطبق ..||

----------


## OM WAFA

مااااااااااااااشاااااااء اللـــــــــــه عليج دومج غير ودومج مبدعة وفنانة وشغلج روعة

----------


## a.r.s.h

التمييز عنوانج

----------


## شجــ2009ــون

تسلم يمناج غناتية

----------


## وديما

مبـــــــــــــــــدعه كالعااده .. احلى بووسه لاحلى شوكلاااته امووووح 
والله توني كنت اسوي سيرج في غوغل عن كريمة الخفق وعقب ييتي في بالي قلت ودووم سيري وشيكي يمكن تحصلين شيء عند الشيف شوكلاته..
يعطيج الف عافيه يااحلى شوكلاته طيراااااااان ع الجمعيه

----------


## مروهاج

مع محبتي 
شيف / لطيفة 
لتكوني الا تيجي بالتلفزيون فى برناممج هنى وعافيه

----------


## ام سارونا

ما شاء الله عليج يعطيج العافية

----------


## الغـاوية

أنتي انسانه مبدعه بمعني الكلمة
ربي يحفظج أختي
بصرااااحه الموضوع يستاهل التثبيت
روووووووووعه ^^

----------


## رقيقة

تقرير ر ائع الصراحة وراح اجربها اكيد

----------


## الأميرة الحائرة

ما شاء الله

لا قوة إلا بالله

ربي يحفظج الغالية

شرحج كافي ووافي

سؤالي عن لوز الكراميل

هل هو ينباع ف السوق جيه لوز بالكراميل ؟

----------


## Dr.H

ما شاء الله عليج
دايمن مبدعه
ربي يحفظك وويوفقك

----------


## المتأسفه

مشكوره اختي الشيف لطيفه 
صج والله حتي زوجي يمدحج والحمد الله كل ماتسوين اكله اهو يطبقها ونا وياه 
ومشكوره اختي

----------


## مون لايت

مااااااااااااااشاااااااء اللـــــــــــه عليج دومج غير ودومج مبدعة وفنانة وشغلج روعة

----------


## دانة الغربية

يسلمووووووو

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

تسلم اناملج

----------


## هنادي22

تسلم يمناج .. ودوومج اختي شوكولاته متميزه في طرحج للمواضيييع .. 

حبيت استفسر اذا انضيف سكر للكريمة اثناء الخفق ؟؟ّّّّّّ

----------


## ام كايد111

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## فتاة البحر

كلامج صحيح 100%

هالكريمة ما استغني عنها وقوامها رووووووعه

جنه ايسكريم  :Big Grin: 

تسلمي ع المجهوود ونتريا كل يديد ^^

----------


## ما نسيت

رووووووووووووووووعة الكريمة
الاقيها بكارفور؟

----------


## مريوم11

تسلمين ياقلبي ع هاي الطريقة والوصفات الاكثر من روعه....والله انج ما تقصرين 
ويارب ينولج اللي في بالج وتحققين كل أحلامج ويسرج مثل ما تسرين غيرج^^

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون أحبتي على ردودكم الرائعة .

----------


## لحظة زمن

ربي يحققلك كل امانيكِ ويرزقك كل مافيه خير لكِ في الدنيا والأخرة .

----------


## H(R)F

ما شاء الله ...
روووووعه...
تسلم يدج...

----------


## ريحانة الجنة

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مبدعة 

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## كهرمانة12

*الله يكرمك اخت شوكولاتة ويعطيكي من خيري الدنيا والاخرة ويرضيكي ويرضي عليكي يااااااارب حقيقي مبدعة ولا تبخلين باي معلومة
بس لي سؤال...ماك توب نلاقيها في الثلاجات ولا علي الارفف جنب دريم ويب 
وتعتقدي من تجربتك انها افضل فعلا من دريم ويب او فوستر كلاركس؟؟؟لاني بسوي تورتة ان شاءالله قريبا 
في انتظار ردك ان شاءالله حبيبتي*

----------


## memee1

ماشاءالله متميزه

----------


## علومي زينة

فعلا مكتوب كريمة خفيفة و سهلة في الإستخدام
تسلمين يا حلوة

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> *الله يكرمك اخت شوكولاتة ويعطيكي من خيري الدنيا والاخرة ويرضيكي ويرضي عليكي يااااااارب حقيقي مبدعة ولا تبخلين باي معلومة
> بس لي سؤال...ماك توب نلاقيها في الثلاجات ولا علي الارفف جنب دريم ويب 
> وتعتقدي من تجربتك انها افضل فعلا من دريم ويب او فوستر كلاركس؟؟؟لاني بسوي تورتة ان شاءالله قريبا 
> في انتظار ردك ان شاءالله حبيبتي*


صباح الخير 

تسلمين عزيزتي كهرمانة على ردج المميز في موضوعي . وعزيزتي تلاقين كريمة كتوب في الثلاجة صوب كريمة خفق المراعي مش على الرفوف جنب الدريم ويب.

وشخصياً أفضل كريمات الخفق الي تكون سائلة لاني احسها احترافية أكثر من البودرة الي هي دريم ويب أو فوستر كلاركس .

في انتظار صور التورتة 

كل التوفيق

----------


## راعية مواجيب

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج دومج مبدعة

----------


## o.k

*ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن..روووعه وابدااع*

----------


## ام الفلاحي

جزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

> هلا والله بحبيبة قلبي غالية 
> إلج وحشة كبيرة أتمنى تكونين بخير وسهالة .
> 
> الغلا عسب نتفادى نشفانها السريع نكتف بخفقها واول ما تبدا تشد نتوقف عن الخفق. ونغطي الكيك او الكب كيك بشكل محكم عسب برودة هواء الثلاجة ما ينشفها بسرعة.



هلا و الله يآعمري ^_^ 
و الله لج وحشه اكثر مما تتوقعين ^_^
انا الحمدلله بخير و سهآله ، بس تدرين شويه ظروف ^_^


وصصصصصصصصصصصلت المعلومه  :Big Grin: 
يعطيج العافيه ياقلبي ، و عساج ع القوه ^_^

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> هلا و الله يآعمري ^_^ 
> و الله لج وحشه اكثر مما تتوقعين ^_^
> انا الحمدلله بخير و سهآله ، بس تدرين شويه ظروف ^_^
> 
> 
> وصصصصصصصصصصصلت المعلومه 
> يعطيج العافيه ياقلبي ، و عساج ع القوه ^_^


صباح الخير عزيزتي وحبيبتي غالية الج وحشة . الحمد لله انج طمنتيني عنج . ربي يحفظج ويروفقج في كل أمورج يارب.

----------


## ام شواخي

تسلم يديج الغاليه 
وربي يحفظج دووم مبدعه

----------


## وردة عمري

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااع

تسلم يمناااااج خيتوووو

----------


## Night's Lover

مشكورة يالغلا

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

رووووعه ما شاء الله .. مثل الكيك الي ينباع جاهز واحلى بعد 
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## lezy

الله يوفقج عزيزتي ، افديتنا وايد

----------


## شموخ عليا



----------


## هدوء القلب

مبدددددددددعه

----------


## موزة الغفلي

رووووووعه تسلم ايدج يارب

----------


## ميمو11220

تسلم إيدج........والله يجزيج ألف خير

----------


## مهاري الحلوة

مشكووورة الغاليه 
بقولكم شيء بس لاتضحكون علي 
تعرفون انا كيف كنت استخدمه كنت احطي مع دريم وويب واشووفه ماطلع اووكيه اخفقه بس دقيقتين خخخخخ
الله يرد العقل انا اشووف مكتوب عليه كريمه للخفق *_*

----------


## ثنوي

اللهم بارك
الله يوفقج وييسر امورج

----------


## ام هند2

ابدعتي والى الامام

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

الصراحه انا معاج اختي افضل كريمة خفق انا جربتها كانت مكتوب 
وجزاها الله خير مرت خالي دلتني عليها 
خبركم اختكم ماسة تموت بسوالف الحلويات والكب كيك .. فنانه هالكريمه 
وعساج ع القوه دوم اختي

----------


## ساره الجنه

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الطيب والرائع
ماقصرتي شرحك وافي بارك الله فيك

----------


## ريـــــــم

*ما شاء الله عليج دائماً متميزة ومبدعة ^_^

تسلم الأيادي شيف والله يوفقج ويحقق أمانيج يا رب ،،،

للأمام دائماً*

----------


## شيامي

لا تعليق لانهالصراحه شي مو طبيعي مشاء الله عليج ان شاء الله اصير شراااتج يارب

----------


## سويت هارد

في ميزان حسناتج الغالية وان شالله يرزقج ويحققلج أمنيتج وانتي بعد أدعيلي ربي يحقق اللي في خاطري

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

مشكووووووووووورة ع الطرح بالفعل انا استخدمها ولا عتب عليها ..
موفقة بانتظار يديدج..

----------


## متجر دان

ماشاء الله
مبدعة

----------


## * نور الهدى *

أسعدك الله
شكرا لك

----------


## uae وبس

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعة دوم
الله يحفظج يا رب
بس بغيت اسال من وين تشترين هالكريمة والبنات لي ي دبي اذا يعرفون يدلوني من اي جمعية

----------


## يا رب لك م

ما شاء الله حبيتها والله 

انا ما جربت شي غير بوك والمراعي .. 
ان شاء الله بجرب هالنوع وبرجع لي بتطبيق غاوي 

يزاج الله خير غناتي ع الطرح الرااائع

----------


## شمخاويه

مشكووووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي

والله استفدت وااااااااااااااايد من هالموضوع

من يوم ما جربت هالكريمة ما سويت الدريم ويب ابدا


الله يخليج لنا ياشيف شوكولاته وتكثرين من مواضيعج الحلوة

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون عزيزاتي على ردودكم الأكثرمن رائعة وانتظروني في جديدي

----------


## ام هدويه

روعه ما شاء الله

----------


## عذاري العين

ما شاء الله عليج والله ابدعتي وما قصرتي

----------


## manalbh

ماشاءالله عليج .......كفيتي ووفيتي 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## Red_Cherry

مشكورة ويزاج الله خير

----------


## غــزلان

خاطري اسوي شراته 
وان شاء الله بحاول 
لانه اشوفه سهل 
بس يبالي اشتري الكريمه 
يسلمووو شوكلاته 
دمتي بود

----------


## bent-amo0on

تسلم ايدج حبوبه 
 :Smile:

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

فعلا هذي الكريمة حلوة و خفيفة و تعطي كمية كبيرة بس للاسف ما حصلتها الا مرة واحدة فقط و من يومها مختفية 

انا الكريمة اجيبها بالكيلو خام (بدون سكر) من مصر مثل البودرة و اضيف عليها السكر و الحليب سائل و و حليب
بودرة فتعطي طعم القشطة بس الصراحة طعمها خباااااال كل اللى يذوقها يقول رهيبة 

اكيد بتعرفيها لانج بتشرين اغراض للحلويات من مصر دايما

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> فعلا هذي الكريمة حلوة و خفيفة و تعطي كمية كبيرة بس للاسف ما حصلتها الا مرة واحدة فقط و من يومها مختفية 
> 
> انا الكريمة اجيبها بالكيلو خام (بدون سكر) من مصر مثل البودرة و اضيف عليها السكر و الحليب سائل و و حليب
> بودرة فتعطي طعم القشطة بس الصراحة طعمها خباااااال كل اللى يذوقها يقول رهيبة 
> 
> اكيد بتعرفيها لانج بتشرين اغراض للحلويات من مصر دايما


هلا اختي مبتسمة ومتفائلة .

فعلا انا جربت الكريمة الشانتية الي بالكيلو . أشتريها من مصر . وطعمها ولا أروع . من حيث الكثافة والنكهة .

----------


## حليب فراوله

رووووووووووعه ما شاء الله عليج صدق مبدعه  :Smile:

----------


## tef

إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع* ابداااااااااااااااااااع الله يحفظج يارب ماشالله يا شيف لطيفة
أتمنى ترجعين مواضيعج القديمة وتعدلين الصور وتحطين كل مواضيعج بتوقيعج حتى يسهل علينا الاستفادة منها ويارب في ميزان حسنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتج

----------


## ميره نور

الله يحقق لك أمنيتك

----------


## al7ejria

جزاك الله خيراً...
امم ممكن نستخدم كريمة المراعي ؟

----------


## thureyaa

برااااااااااااااااااافو

----------


## ام حمده 1

ماشالله عليج
عيني عليج بااااااااارده

----------


## alfatami

وااااااااااااو روووووووعه

----------


## m-lady

رووعة


ماشاء الله عليج... مبدعه

----------


## خواطر قلب

ماشاء الله عليج ربي ينولج اللي فبااالج عاجلا غير اااجل ^^

ويزااج الله خير صج افدتيييينا وايد ^^

يعطيج الصحه والعافيه اختي =)

----------


## فجر النهار

يعطيج الف عافيه

احب استخدم هذه الكريمه دايما خفيفه وما تاخذ وقت

----------


## LoOoL

تسلمين على المجهود الرائع مميز مثل صاحبته

----------


## حلويات مغربية

جزاك الله الجنة والفردوس الأعلى منها

----------


## أم بشاير5

ما شاء الله دائما مبدعة 
الله يوفقج ويحقق لج كل أمانيج

----------


## cute uae

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعة
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## sweet-11

يفتح النفس ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## طيرالأحزان

روووووووووووووووعه تسلم يمناج الغلاااااااااا

----------


## نهلـه

يعطييييييج اللف عااااااافيه على هيك طرح حلوو

ربي يحقق لج امانيج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره 
ويهلج دروبج ويسمحهن
وينور لج قبرج ويجعل مثواج الجنه 
يالله يااااكريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

تقبلي مروري 

نهلوه 

فداعة الله

----------


## الوووفاء

تسلميذي الغلا على هذي الوصفة اللذذذذذيذة

----------


## رولا Rola

ما شاء الله 

يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## ليـــــال

عاشت الايادي

----------


## CALA_LILY

> مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر
> 
> الله يجزيج الف خير يارب وتسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## cute uae

ما شاء عليج

----------


## فللة

بغيت اسالج الكيكة اللي مزينتها بكريمة مكتوب هي نفسها الكيكة المعتمدة عندج واللي محطية رابطها لوحدة من الخوات

تسلمين

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون عزيزاتي على أرائكم وكلامكم الأكثر من رائع . عسى الله ما يخليني منكم يارب

----------


## الكل خذلني

تسلم ايدج بصراحه شغل راقي ونظيف ويفتح النفس الله يحقق مرااااادج يااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## (( بسمه ))

ماشاء الله علييييييييج وأنا أدور وصفه زينه للكريم 

تسلمين

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

تسلم ايدج

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مبدعة 

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## إمرأة لا تنسى

ابدااااااااع 

وصدق صدق 

انا مجربه هالكريمه شي ولا خياااال يسلموا فديتج انا بجرب وبصور وبطرش لج

----------


## شجـ العين ـون

والله انج فــــــــــــــــن تسلم ايدج على هالابداع


بس وين ينبااع هالكريم 

ممكن وصفة البسكوت ماالج

----------


## جوزفين مارش

مشكورة الغاليه والله كنت ادور شرات هالكريمة وكنت اشوفها بكارفور بس ماكنت اخذها اخاف ماتعيبني بس من شفت موضوعج ركيييييض لكارفور وخذيتها وسويت نفس الكيكة الاسفنجية والله طلعت الكيكة والكريمة روووووعه وكنت مستانسة واااااايد وطرشت حق هلي وبنات الييران وعيبتهم وااااايد تسلميلي عزيزتي ادري كتابتي مش مرتبة لني اكتب بالاي باد  :Smile:

----------


## Just 4 u

ماشاء الله عليج فديتج 

مبدعه .. مميزة ... ربس يوفقج ياغلاي دنيا واخره

----------


## قوية باس

مشاء الله عليج افكار رهيبه ياخطير انته ^^

----------


## MiSs_Loula

مشااااااءالله روعه

الله يوفقج

----------


## ام رآشد

ما شاء الله تقريير واايد ممتاز 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## *نيويورك*

الله يحفظج يارب 
موضوع ممتع ولذيذ ومفيد ..

----------


## قلبي وروحي

رووووووووووووووعه تسلمين

----------


## آثارالجراح

بسم الله عليج جدددددددددددد مبدعه ونفسج فالطبخ حلوووو
ربي يهني اهلج فيج

----------


## nonaehab

يسلم ايدك جربتها وفعلا روعه جزاك الله كل خير كتير اشترى كريمه خفق وتخرب لى التورته لكن هاى الكريمه روعه ماكان حد مصدق انى مسويه الكيك بالبيت سلمت يمينك

----------


## رولا Rola

مممممممم

----------


## إماراتية كول

الصراحة يعطيك العافية على إبداعك الدائم 
و الله لا يحرم القسم منك

----------


## Mall.08

ما شا الله
مبدعه 

ربي يحفظج ويسلمج

----------


## ashash

ما شاءالله عليج ^^

----------


## خادمة الله

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الصراحه لساني عاجز عن التعبير مشكوره مشكوره مشكوره وجزاج الله خير ويا رب يحقق لج اللي في بالج ويعطيج اللي تبينه عاجلا غير آجل امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## joury_

تسلم الايادي

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

روووووعه ماشالله

----------


## دوا العوق

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

----------


## أم منوه

جزاج الله خيراً

----------


## انفاس روحي..

يعطيج العافيه شكل الكريمه حلو وان شاء الله طعمها احلى
بجربها قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## lollypop.84

خلاااااااااااااص صارت هاي طريقتي المعتمدة 
الله يوفقج حياتي

----------


## Attractive ~

مشكورة ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## الخطيرة

انتي فناااانه واحب ابداعاتج في الطبخ والله يجزيج الف خير علا التعب الي تبذلينه واحب اعرف رايج فالهموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=874359

----------


## se_haniah

تسلم إيدج ايه والله جريتها كريمه رائعه بطعم والشكل

----------


## Vanilla.Box

مشكورة ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## Little Steps

مشكووره ع طبق الحلاوة 
وااايد حلو وطريقة التقديم احلى
ابدأع × ابدأع
/
\
/
تحياتي Little Steps

----------


## أم شهد2010

ماشاء الله روووعة وسهله
وكل شي متوفر
تسلم إيدج الغالية
والله يحفظج

ابداااااااااعه ابداااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

يزاج الله خير عالمعلومه
واخيرا عرفت كيف اضبط الكريم وان شاءالله يوم اسوي يضبط معاي نفس اللي شفته احين
بس ان شاءالله احصل هالكريم ويكون بديل للدريم وييب

----------


## مدام هيا ..

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

تسلمييييييييين شيف 
وين ممكن نحصل هالكريمه؟؟

----------


## نقنوقة

تسلم ايدج شيف لطيفة 
~ شكلج أنتي الي تظهرين في هنا وعاافية ههههـ 

يعطيج أأأألف عااااافية 
شهيتيني للطبخ... الحينه بشد حيلي وبنش اسوي ليه :: تركش كوفي :: < شو يخصه هههه

----------


## koko_dega

روووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## أم محمد6

يعطيج العافيه اختي ..
من وين نحصل هالكريمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الخيزران

_تسلم ايدج روووووووووووعه_
_الله يعطيج العافية ان شاء الله_

----------


## Anime4UAE

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## ام هدويه

وين بحصل هالكريمه ما حصلتها فالجمعيه

----------


## madlin

ما شاء الله يعطيك العافيه ---والله يحقق كل الي في بالك قريبا -----انشاء الله 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## *روح الورد*

ما شاء الله رووعة

----------


## رمش العين9

ماشاءالله رووووعة 
يعطيج العافية حبوبة

----------


## غرنجية العين

روووووووعه 

ما شا الله عليج 

الله يووفقج

----------


## mony_monna

ما شاء الله تسلم الايادي....متعوب في الموضوع و الله

----------


## فينيسياا

ماشالله طريقة الكريمة عيبتني مريحة وسهلة  :Smile:  

يسلموووووو ان شالله اجربها اختي

----------


## عواشي11

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مبدعة 

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## الساحرة

ماشاء الله ، مبدعة فالحلويات 

بس سؤال اختي بالسبة للطعم ... هالكريمة لذيذة ؟؟ 

انا جربت الدريم ويب و طعمها مب حلو

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> ماشاء الله ، مبدعة فالحلويات 
> 
> بس سؤال اختي بالسبة للطعم ... هالكريمة لذيذة ؟؟ 
> 
> انا جربت الدريم ويب و طعمها مب حلو


طعم خفيف ولذيذه جد جدا . لكن الدريم ويب بعد حلو . لكن لكل سويت نوع كريمة يمشي وياه . حتى نحصل على المذاق المميز في الطعم وهنا سر الحلويات .

كل التوفيق^_^

----------


## جورجي6

الله يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي ..
انا اجمع وصفاتج في دفتر ومسميتنه باسمج ..واستخدمه عند الحاجه ..
ماشاء الله عليج ربي يعطيج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## شموس2

انا جربتها وصراحه وااااايد حلوه واشكرج شيف شوكلاته

----------


## cutedevil

_مشكوره على الموضوع والصور الحلوه_

----------


## سينيوريتا ~

بسم الله عليج

----------


## الفراشه_007

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن 

صدق طباخه وطلعتي سميتي انا بعد احب الطبخ 

اتمنى اني اتواصل معاج على الخاص لاني ابغي اعرف من وين اجيب الاغراض اللي تستخدمينها 

دمتي بكل حب ورضا من الرحمن وعباده

----------


## minime

ما شا الله / شغلج مرتب جدا
شكرا عالموضوع

خالص الود
Minime|express yourself

----------


## تانا

:13 (34): يالسه واسجل هالابداع عندي لين احصل وقت اطبق....الله يحقق لك كل ما تتمنين

----------


## يا رب لك م

هييه والله جربتها على الكب كيك وطلعت وااااو والله تمت يوم كامل ما ذابت من على الكيك 

 :Smile:  حبيتها

----------


## Alya Sharjah

ماشاء الله عليج خيتووه 

بغيت اسالج من وين اقدر اشتري الواان الكريمه حق تزين كب كيك ؟؟

يعطيج العافيه ^^

----------


## Sdeem

ماشا الله ولا اروع

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

انتي ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## sweet-11

واوووووو جاري التطبيق

----------


## كووووووولة

يسلمووو الله يحقق امانيج انشاءالله

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

روووعة لذيذة الصراحة
تسلم ايدج

----------


## العصيده

مشكوووووووره عالمعلومات القيمه

----------


## [email protected]

ما شاء الله علييييج 

أبدعتي .. 

يعطيج العافيه وماقصرتي على هذا التقرير 

بس وييين أحصل هالكريمه فالعين .. لاني دورتها وما لقيتها .. >.<

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

تسلم ايدج يالغلا روووووووووووووعه

----------


## رماش

صار فيني فضول اكثر أعرف منو خلف هالأبداع كله

ماشاء الله عليج
^^
سهرانه اليوم على ملفج 
^^
للأمام

----------


## أم توته11

السلام عليكم دومج مبدعه ما شاء الله عليج ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ريح الأمل

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله ماشالله 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## غلا العين 77

يسلمووووو 

وان شاء الله احصلها واجربها

ربي يعطيج العافيه.......

----------


## whyme

ماشاءالله عليج دوومج مبدعه

كلج ذوق

----------


## h2h

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر

----------


## سميه درويش

يسلمو الايادي انتي تستحقي لقب شيف معلم وبصراحه تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف بارك الله فيكي انا جديده بالمنتدي واقبليني صديقه

----------


## Um albnat

تسلم الايادي على المجهود

----------


## whyme

اختي ششو افضل انواع الطعام للكريمه

----------


## يابانية

من بعد ماجربت هذه الكريمة ماعاد افضل غيرها فعلا لذيذة جدا وخفيفة جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير يااخت شوكولاته على كل ماقدمتيه وماتقدمينه مبدعة دايما

----------


## أم عبـــــادي

ما شا الله عليج 

تسلم يدينج

----------


## #وجدان#

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## gell_gell

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 

وااايد حلو شغلج ومرتب 

وانا خزنت الحلويات عشان اطبقها 

ربي يحفظج يالغاليه

----------


## دمعة ابتهال

شكرا
جزك الله الف خير

----------


## wispy girl

روعه ماشاء الله

----------


## بن UAE وتت

ما شاء الله 

مبدعة في مواضيعج و حلوياتج 

كنت ادور عن طريقة للكريمة والحمدلله حصليتها

----------


## funzy_bunzy

تسلمييين ع الطريقه السهله

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

ما شاء الله علييييييييج


ومنج نسستفيد 


كثري من هالزين خيتووو

----------


## عشوبه

ماشاالله عليج ابصراحه روووووووعه عين الحسود فيها دود و الله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## لـيديUAE

نايس ماشاء الله انا اسوي المراعي للاسف تكون لينه وما تنفع للتشكيل 
بدور عليها ان شاء الله اتكون متوفرة

يعطيج العافية

----------


## إبـدآع دبـي

مآآ شآآآء الله علييييييج يآآ آختييي آلكرريمة ..
أبدآآآآع ..
خلآآص آنآآآ صرررت مدمنة أشوووف شغلج ><"

ربي يحققلج كل أمآآنييج يآرب ~
لآ هآنج ربي ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

ما شاء الله عليج دايماً مبدعة وتسلم إيدج ويعطيج العافية
أختي ممكن أعرف من وين أييب علبة كريمة مكتوب

----------


## h.humaid

يعطيج العافية وربي يحقق اللي فبالج ويوفقج فحياتج يارب

*

----------


## راعية_الكشخة

*الصراحه روعه تسلم ايدج يالغاليه*

----------


## احساس مجروحـ

تسلمين شيف شوكولاته على الكريمة هذه و على هذا التقرير

----------


## سميه درويش

الله يحقق امانيك عاجل غير اجل امين بس منين نجيب كريمة الخفق مكتوب من القاهره جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## حبي العراق

انت فعلا مميزه سلمت يمناك
وفي دول مافيها هذا نوع من القشطه فانا استخدم كريمه دسومتها 40بالمئه مع اظافه 1ملعقه سكر مطحون بصير نفس الكريمه البيضاء عندك 

مودتي

----------


## دمعة تائهة

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## بيبي الشقية

تسلم ايدج

----------


## #..Lamar..#

yum yum 

لذييييييذ 

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## mzajeah

> مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر
> 
> الله يجزيج الف خير يارب وتسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## ملح و سكر

تبارك الله

----------


## نبض ابوظبي

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## دلوعة الفجيره

هلا خيتووووو

تسلمين حبيبتي على الطرح 

بس بسالج من وين تشترين الاشكال القمع مال التزيين ....؟؟ الحديد لاني دورت وما حصلت

----------


## مشفي جروجي 11

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## فلاسيه أصل

بارك الله فيج

----------


## شوامخ

*مشكووووره حبيبتي على التقرير..

الله يعطيج العافيه..*

----------


## reemalreef

nice wallah

----------


## نازية

مآشااالله عليييييييييج 


تسلم ايـــدج



الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## كام

ماشاء الله رووووووووعة تسلم إيدج وياارب تتحقق كل امنيااااتج ياارب  :Smile:

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن
جعل ايديج ماتمسها النار 
ويزيدج من فضله يارب

----------


## قلبي ريلي

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## هويدا للشنط

يابنتى حتجننينى ممكن اعرف ازاى اتحصل على كتابك

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## om_ali001

ماشاء الله عليج 

وجزاك الله خير

تسلم ايدج

----------


## عطر شرقي

روعه مبدددددددعه

----------


## روح.الامارات

متابعه ^^

----------


## cdlccakes

لكثرة طلبات البنات و لان كل يومين وحدة ترد تعيد نفس السؤال او الموضوع 
اللي هو الكريمة المعتمدة و المستخدمة لتزيين الكيك و الكب كيك 

و بما ان نص اللي ف المنتدى اجمعو على كريمة ماكتوب شفت موضوع الشيف لطيفة الانسب انه يتثبت عسب تقل الاستفسارات 
و انا عن نفسي استخدم كريمة ماكتوب ( ١ ليتر من كريمة مكتوب = ٥ اكواب او علبة كاملة) و تحتاجين لها ٦ اظرف دريم ويب

طريقة الشيف بدون دريم ويب و انا ما استخدمتها بدون دريم ويب 
فلكم الخيار طبعا


فحبيت ان الموضوع يتثبت عشان يفيد اكبر عدد من خواتنا اليدد اللي يدخلون المنتدى و يردون يسالون نفس الاسئلة الجديمة 

و يعطيج العافية الشيف لطيفة على الشرح المفهوم و المبسط 
يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## ام علاووي 999

ما شاء الله عليج 
و الله يحقق مرادج يارب

----------


## تـوتي فـروتي

niiiiiiiiiiiiice

----------


## *دلوعه كيفي*

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعة

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## فتاة ابوظبي1

مجهود تشكرين عليه .. مشرفتنا شكولاته

----------


## رمايل111

ياربي خاطري فالكيك

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

ما شاء الله
ابداع ماشاءالله ...

تصدينتو كنت بكتب سؤال عنها 
بس سوال هل هاي الكريمه ممكن الاعتمد عيها ... في حاله لو بغيت اسوي تجارة بالك كيك ...؟؟
تنفع و تنصحيني بكريمه ثانيع اتريا ردج غناتي

----------


## moooly

تسلمين الغاليه ع الطريقه

----------


## مناتي الحلوة

روووووووعة ماشاء الله علييييييج << فنآنة

إلى الامآم دآئمآ حبيبتي

الله يوفقج

ننتظر يديدج

----------


## ليندااااا

ما شاء الله روووووعة

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

> ما شاء الله
> ابداع ماشاءالله ...
> 
> تصدينتو كنت بكتب سؤال عنها 
> بس سوال هل هاي الكريمه ممكن الاعتمد عيها ... في حاله لو بغيت اسوي تجارة بالك كيك ...؟؟
> تنفع و تنصحيني بكريمه ثانيع اتريا ردج غناتي




هلا الغلا هي حبوبة تنفع ف التجارة وممكن بعد تخلينها الاساسية وتضيفين عليها نكهات ..

----------


## EOMAR84

موفقة يزاج الله خير

----------


## aimy

الله يعطيكي العافيه موضوع متكاملواستفدنا كتير حبيبتي

----------


## EOMAR84

ممتازة يزاج الله خير

----------


## lobnania

ما شاء الله عليكي

----------


## أم صقرالرميثي

الله ينولج كل خير
تسلميييييييين يا فناااااااانة الحلويات

----------


## أغلى الألماس

ما شاء الله عليج ابداع ما في حد الله يحفظج يا اختي ودائما الى الامام

----------


## mrs.abk

مشكورة اختي

----------


## xjinaanx

ابداااااااااااع تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## أم هـند

ابداااع الغلا

بس من وين ممكن اشتري الكريما ؟؟

لانه الموضوع ما شاء الله وايد صفحات ما لحقت اشوفهن كلن

----------


## alnoore

يمميم تسلمين على الوصفه...

----------


## mareej

ماشاء الله تجنن

----------


## mssmoony

ما شاااااء الله مبدعة 

الله يووفقج اختي ...

----------


## ام رفيده

يعطيكي العافيه يارب 
الله يسعدك ويحقق لك كل ماتتمنين

----------


## نانا ماما

فعلا يا لولو انا بستخدم االكريمة دى فعلا روعة بس انتى اروع من اى كريمة

----------


## نبض ابوظبي

مشكورة شيف شوكلاته من زمان ادور ألطريقه تسلم ايدج

----------


## Um7amod

شيف لطيفه تسلم ايدج غاليتي والله يعلم ان وصفاتج واااايد مساعدتني ودوم تضبظ معاي الله يوفقج ويحقق اللي في بالج 

بس انا سويت الكريمة وطلعت غليظة وما تتشكل وتقطع يوم كنت احاول ازين الكيك ؟؟
خبريني شو اللي سويته غلط

----------


## قرية التوت

مـْ ??ـنْ يد مانعدمها ?? شَـآء آللّـٌـ? وربي يوفقج ويرزقج گــ??ـلْ خُـَِيًًـِِِرُُُْ والى ا?مام غاليتي شكو?ته

----------


## اناناسة

روووووووووعة كالعادة ماشاءالله تبارك الله  :Smile:

----------


## اناناسة

*شوكو ليش كرمتي تطلع جي مشرشح بالاطراف و مب سيده ؟؟

يمكن اضربها زيادة عن اللزوم ؟؟


*

----------


## miss crystal

ما شاء الله عليك صراحة عندي عمل الكريمة عقدة لكني استفدت من موضوعك جدا
دعواتي لك في ظهر الغيب عزيزتي

----------


## Um Sabha

ماشاء الله عليج 

روعه روعه 

وتسلمين ^_^

----------


## ام سلوم s

تسلللللم ايدج شيفتنا..

دؤؤمج ابداإاعxابداإاع

----------


## nemooo

ماشاء الله ... شكرا كتير عالمعلومات

----------


## الالماس2005

بيض الله وجهك ..انا اسوي كريمة المارينج حلوة بس عيبها ما تطول تسيح اذا صارت في جو حار ..فديتج بس ابي منج طريقة الكريمة مضبوطه مالاحظت انج حطيتي سكر !!!

----------


## الالماس2005

تسلمين على التقرير الاكثر من رائع ..بس حبيت اسال ماتحطين سكر ..؟؟ بالكريمة ..انا اسوي المارينج تضبط ما دامت في مكان بارد بس اذا حاشهاا حراره اوجيت بوديها برى ساحت..

----------


## [ أم حمد ]

[ مآ شآء الله ، ربي يوفقج أختي ]

----------


## الكلمة الطيبة

ما شاء الله مبدعة اختي

بس حبيت اسأل ما تضيفين لها سكر قبل الخفق ؟؟

----------


## eyas

شي رائع يعطيكي العافية

----------


## eyas

طيب لازم ندوق ما بتعملي دورات

----------


## يدانه

تسلم ااايدج حبيبتي

----------


## أم ريوني

مميزة الكريمة زينت فيها الكب كيك في حفل تخرج ولدي..
خفيفة وسهلة التشكيل وثابتة ما يبالها شي.. حتى اغير محترفات 
في التزيين مثلي ما تغلبهن..مشكورة ويزاج الله خير

----------


## نفسي اسيرمكه

اختي ابي من الكتاب

----------


## قصة زمان

يمي يمي ..شكرا :32:

----------


## فطوم 98

صراحة شيف شوكولاتة احسن منها ماشي 
والله انا من اول مادخلت هالمنتدى مادخلت ولا مكان إلا هني

----------


## حبي ملك

ربي يعطيكي العافية ويسلموووو كتير

----------


## الساحرة

تحتاج لسكر ..؟ و لا هي طعمها سكري ؟

----------


## امل السورية

ماشاء الله

----------


## ^العنود

ما شاءالله روعة 
ربي يهنيك بموهبتك

----------


## ام مروة casa

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## CHLOOE

وعليكم السلام ماشاءالله يا شيف لطييييييييييييييييييييييفه رووووووووووووووووووووووعه وابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## علياء@الكتبي

ماشاء الله عليج 

بالتوفيق

----------


## ويهان

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحتي ابى استفسر عن اسم الكتاب (ابداعات شيف اماراتية)
كم سعره وهل متوفر هالكتاب عندج حاليا 
وارجو الرد

----------


## اخت المحبه

مآآآآآآآآشاااااااااء الله عليج ... من ابداع الين آخر

الله يجزيج الف خير يارب وتسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## زينب طال عمري

ابدااااااااااع

----------


## ^^ Dream

شكله لذيذ
تسلم يمناج حبوبة على هالطرح الجميل
ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## طبعي ذبوحي

ماشاء الله عليج 
تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## مسلمة20

روووووووووووووووووووووعة 
كل الاحترام لكِ على الموضوع الرائع

----------

